# No open ports



## cris9288 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, i'm trying to run an internet service on my computer. I'm looking for a port to choose, but when I go to a port checker tool online It says that I don't have any ports open. I've added the program that I want to use to my list of firewall exceptions and forwarded my port in the my router settings. I'm pretty new at all this stuff, so I don't really know what else to do. Why don't I have any open ports?

I'd like to add that I've checked my ports with several different online programs and I've tried several different ports.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

What program are you using to accept data through the port?
What port are you trying to forward?


----------



## cris9288 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm using Vuze, and I'm trying to use port 49152.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you sure your ISP allows P2P? There are ISPs out there that block P2P traffic/ports.

Vuze suggests using a port in the 49160–65534 range. You must also forward both UDP and TCP.
What sort of router do you have. Have you tried to disable your firewall on your PC temporarily?

To test your port forwarding go to www.dyndns.com
At the bottom of the page go to "DNS Tools"
Click on "Open Port Tool"
Your Router's public IP address is automatically inserted.
Enter the port you are trying to forward (where it says 80)
Click "send"
The tool will tell you if the port is open and what is possibly blocking it.


----------



## cris9288 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've had AT&T for a while and was having no problems with utorrent, but I just got a new router. I haven't tried shutting off my firewall. I'll do that now.


----------



## cris9288 (Jul 31, 2010)

I turned off my firewall and tested my ports and it says that the connection has timed out. I'm using a netgear wireless router.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you tried the dyndns yet?
You should read this on P2P
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/perils-of-p2p-file-sharing-305923.html


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Log in to your Netgear router
Go to WAN setup
Select DMZ server
Put in the IP address of your PC running Vuze
Apply
Logout of the router

Test with DynDNS again


----------



## cris9288 (Jul 31, 2010)

I tried that and it still says my ports are not open. Maybe my ISP is blocking my ports.


----------

